# BFN at 9dp 5dt



## Waiting for our forever family (Mar 2, 2013)

I am totally gutted. I know I tested a bit early but on last cycle tested at this stage and BFP. Not sure I am holding out much hope for Wednesday now. Has anyone else tested at this stage had a bfn and then gone on to have a BFP? X


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Hoping*, I'm sure it could still change yet. Fingers crossed  X


----------



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

Are you ok Hoping? X x


----------



## Waiting for our forever family (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi Mrs B 

Aww thanks for asking. I'm ok think I was more upset at 9 days than OTD because we knew it was a bfn by then. Feeling very frustrated with the whole process and wondering will it ever be our turn for a little miracle. 

Have follow up appt in few weeks to discuss changes so going to suggest to the hospital we throw everything at our next Fet as have a sneaky suspicion I have immune issues. 

Hope all ok with you wherever you are with treatment xx


----------



## Waiting for our forever family (Mar 2, 2013)

Just saw your signature good luck with your treatment. Fingers crossed for you   Xx


----------



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

Thank you. 
When I see this post it reminded me of me. As I tested early and got BFN at 9dp5dt and then bled before OTD too. So I didn't want to write as I didn't rally have anything positive to say from my experience. 
It's just awful. The whole world of IF is so tough. 
But you sound like you're being strong. 
X


----------

